# Has anyone seen a doctor for male infertility at the Heath?



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi everyone! We are scheduled to see Dr. Jenkins a male infertility specialist on weds at the Heath hospital,Cardiff, have any of you been to see him? We curious but excited 😬


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Hi. I haven't had any experience of the Heath specialists sorry but just wanted to say that I hope your appointment goes well! Xx


----------

